# Pak textbooks build hate culture against India



## freshseasons (Dec 31, 2008)

This is a few week old news.Still thought this was worth posting for those who missed it.



> A cursory glance at Pakistani school textbooks - especially the compulsory subjects like Pakistan studies and social studies - gives an idea of how history has been distorted and a garbled version prescribed to build this mindset and attitude.
> The Class 5 book has this original discovery about Hindu help to bring British rule to India: "The British had the objective to take over India and to achieve this, they made Hindus join them and Hindus were very glad to side with the British. After capturing the subcontinent, the British began on the one hand the loot of all things produced in this area, and on the other, in conjunction with Hindus, to greatly suppress the Muslims."
> 
> According to a Class 5 book, "In 1965, the Pakistani army conquered several areas of India, and when India was on the point of being defeated, she requested the United Nations to arrange a ceasefire. After 1965, India, with the help of Hindus living in East Pakistan, instigated the people living there against the people of West Pakistan, and finally invaded East Pakistan in December 1971. The conspiracy resulted in the separation of East Pakistan from us. All of us should receive military training and be prepared to fight the enemy."
> ...



More at SOURCE

     No wonder Pakistan is in wallows of penury due to this innate mindset and ego bashing.What Pakistan needs is a complete over-haul rather than temp fixes.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 31, 2008)

suckers..


----------



## iMav (Dec 31, 2008)

Read this in the TOI, it is disgusting to say the least.


----------



## Pat (Dec 31, 2008)

If you ever get a chance to visit a paki forum, dont miss the opportunity. Every single member I have seen, posts such utter crap against India that its incredible. Not even a single sensible person. We see a lot of paki-bashing on our forum too, but then there are many of us who are sensible enough not to get carried away. But man, those people are in a different league altogether. If this is their upbringing (building hatred against Hindus/Indians), its easy to figure out how they would be when they grow up. Disgusting.


----------



## jck (Dec 31, 2008)

i wonder if things thought in childhood prevents research in older age


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't care about pakistan, but songs.pk from pakistan is definitely a wonderful website


----------



## jck (Dec 31, 2008)

lol


----------



## mrintech (Dec 31, 2008)

This stroy got a Massive Digg somedays Back


----------



## red_devil (Dec 31, 2008)

i remember reading this in the TOI....

remember reading that the kids of class 5 were taught that "*India was a part of Pak* before [blah blah]..."

couldn't stop laughing at that


----------



## Chirag (Dec 31, 2008)

I think its the upbrining rather than the books. In my case I don't remember a thing about what India did and what other countries did from my Social Science text book.  

PS: I will study those books now. Darn I love learning.


----------



## suzy (Dec 31, 2008)

Poor Paki's... They're never taught about Love...


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 11, 2009)

just what they want their kids to learn, no issues really, come to think of it, our own history text books could very well be made up too.


----------



## amitash (Jan 11, 2009)

^They could be but not the 100's of reputed websites on the world wide web.


----------



## mediator (Jan 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I don't care about pakistan, but songs.pk from pakistan is definitely a wonderful website


** DND from "songs.pk" **

DND = Do not Download!!

I know some of us use *nix, *but think bt those who don't and to whome we transfer our muzic to and tell bt these sites.* Thats social engineering 4 u in da l33t world. If u can't catch the prey, then let it come to u !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I don't care about pakistan, but songs.pk from pakistan is definitely a wonderful website



Aren't those _Indian_ songs?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 11, 2009)

mediator said:


> ** DND from "songs.pk" **
> 
> DND = Do not Download!!
> 
> I know some of us use *nix, *but think bt those who don't and to whome we transfer our muzic to and tell bt these sites.* Thats social engineering 4 u in da l33t world. If u can't catch the prey, then let it come to u !!!



Use of linux is not required dear. Just use firefox with NoScript and AdBlockPlus, unless offcourse they embed the virus INSIDE the mp3. I tried downloading with NoScript turned on, it works.

*img390.imageshack.us/img390/49/songspkli0.th.jpg


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 11, 2009)

All the India-hate in Pakistan is, what I believe, a game played by few. Someone started it all. Think of it, why would one without reason be so atagonistic? The bad guys have filled up their minds with b$.


----------



## mediator (Jan 11, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> unless offcourse they embed the virus INSIDE the mp3.
> 
> *img390.imageshack.us/img390/49/songspkli0.th.jpg


For what else did I mention *nix for ?? Also, I aint say that linux is "required". U quoted me incorrect!!!


----------



## afonofa (Jan 11, 2009)

Pat said:


> ...Every single member I have seen, posts such utter crap against India that its *incredible*...


+100% true. Incredible is the perfect word to describe their lies. The extent to which they twist the past and the present is simply incredible and whats even more mind boggling is that they genuinely seem to believe it all. Maybe we should have a separate thread to list pakistani propaganda. At the very least we can have a good laugh. I don't want to link to such a source of rubbish but here's another incredible example:


> pakistan existed as the Indus Valley 5000 years ago.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 11, 2009)

galti se jokes ki book ka content Pakistan ne history book mein daal diya dont take it seriously.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2009)

This reminds me of comic "Doga Hindu Hai"...:/


----------



## confused!! (Jan 13, 2009)

^^cool as a CUCUMBAR...but seriously are those pakis taught about sex in class 9th ??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 13, 2009)

ax3 said:


> *those ppl r crazy ...... in PAK, they BAN our ppl, books, songs, movies etc .... *bt they surely do infy. our land with mentally unfit ppl 2 harm us with either their arms&ammunation, acting-singing skills [if they have] & torture us .....
> 
> bt still V help them 2 do all above things ...... rnt V cool .......




And which text books have you read for all this?Dont generalize here please.They love indian movies more than any indian(who go crazy about hollywood movies).They love indian songs.Almost all indian channels are watched by pakistani people.You cant paint them all with one brush.


----------



## Coool (Jan 14, 2009)

Bogne wali kuttha bogthi rehthe katthi nahi...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 14, 2009)

So when I thought that Pakistan has reached it's lowest ebb, I was wrong. They try pull up their socks and stoop even lower.


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> And which text books have you read for all this?Dont generalize here please.They love indian movies more than any indian(who go crazy about hollywood movies).They love indian songs.Almost all indian channels are watched by pakistani people.You cant paint them all with one brush.


While in Jammu our TV used to receive their channels. And there was this one spooky serial in which the child was devil, I was so freaked out while watching it. But now...it feels so lame that I actually laughed remembering those times

But yeah the news channel there always criticized India blaming Army as terrorists all the time 

Damn those fcukers who imbue hatred in the youth there and in out own nation.


----------



## Pat (Jan 14, 2009)

Coool said:


> Bogne wali kuttha bogthi rehthe katthi nahi...



Typing in Hyderabadi-Hindi Accent huh ?


----------

